# Do You Leave Your Trailer?



## Fowlmouth

Do you haul your trailer and gear to your favorite camp spot and drop it off a week before the hunt starts? Do you leave it unattended during the week? I would be afraid to do that with all the thieven bastards there are now days. Looks like a bunch of trailers got broken into up by Soapstone this last week. 
http://www.ksl.com/?sid=26534136&ni...e-offer-warning&fm=home_page&s_cid=featured-1


----------



## swbuckmaster

I saw one trailer with a stolen propane tank. They turned on the other one and let it leak all over. I turned it off for the camper. 

I hate theives!


----------



## Fowlmouth

My buddies trailer got broken into last year at Strawberry during the week it was unattended. They lost a few items, but another camper found their bows and gear in some willows by the creek, along with a bunch of empty booze bottles. Lucky for them they got to bow hunt at all last year. I just don't think it is worth the risk to leave trailers unattended. Heck, I had my cooler stolen from under my tent trailer and I was in the trailer sleeping. It wasn't even my beer cooler, it was my food for the week. The good coolers were in the bushes.:grin:


----------



## mikevanwilder

I don't leave anything of value in my trailer when I leave. But I have left it for a few days and returned to find it without being messed with. Of course my trailer is a "72 POS so maybe no thinks to mess with it.:mrgreen:


----------



## blackdog

Theives deserve to be beat with a baseball bat but at the same time I have no sympanthy for squatters who get their crap stolen either.


----------



## Huge29

blackdog said:


> Thieves deserve to be beat with a baseball bat but at the same time I have no sympathy for squatters who get their crap stolen either.


I was thinking the same thing. There is a camp just off of Skyline Dr here that has been the same trailer since the beginning of June. Totally illegal, but no one does anything about it. I have not seen anyone there a single time. To leave it for a week is fine and I don't condone stealing in any situation, but the squatters like this one are stealing too, the opportunity of anyone else to camp there.


----------



## Critter

One thing that I found out is that if you don't report the squatters nothing will be done about them. I turned in a bunch out on the west desert area a few years ago and didn't think that anything had been done until I went back there the next year and all the camping spots were open.


----------



## utahgolf

how long can you leave a tent or trailer unattended legally? I wouldn't ever risk it, heck if I ever do buy a trailcam it won't be for hunting but it will be to watch my camp.


----------



## Critter

In most areas you can camp in on spot for 14 continuous days and then it needs to be moved. Some areas may be more and some may be less, it is usually posted on the information boards that no one reads as you come onto Forest Service or BLM ground.


----------



## Huntoholic

http://sanpete.com/pages/camp

Here is a reference.


----------



## mikevanwilder

Huge29 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. There is a camp just off of Skyline Dr here that has been the same trailer since the beginning of June. Totally illegal, but no one does anything about it. I have not seen anyone there a single time. To leave it for a week is fine and I don't condone stealing in any situation, but the squatters like this one are stealing too, the opportunity of anyone else to camp there.


I've noticed 3 or 4 different camps that have been there since June on skyline or just off. I talked with the new forest service ranger, who just started recently, and told him of a few of them. He said that there hasn't been a ranger for about a year, after Don Riddle retired. And that he would look into these camps. The problem is he's just one guy and that's a lot of area for one man to patrol. But he seems like a good guy.


----------



## Mavis13

I too have a old POS but I still cant afford the damage someone would do to find out all I have is propane and dishes from the DI and a sweet case of SPAM.
Can't leave it; too chicken. I also feel if you are not there let someone else use the spot. Coming up a few days early is one thing but leaving it all summer is like letting your dog crap on everyone else's lawn but yours. I don't however have a problem leaving it all summer if you are there the whole time; I know some retired folks that are hurt by the 2 week rule. They just love being in the mountains during the heat but now have to leave after 2 weeks. I think the rules aught to be no unattended camping equipment for more than 24hrs or maybe 48. But that's impossible to enforce and too many people think the rules only apply if you get caught.
As for thieves; there a lot like lairs, and sex offenders, we just aren't willing to thin the herd to save the rest.
O*--_O\\-8/-


----------



## mikevanwilder

I'm not exactly trying to save me a spot, I guess that's what it is though. I just don't want to drag my trailer down the mtn for three days just to take it back up.


----------



## middlefork

The most flusterating thing about my 2011 Wasatch LE hunt was trying to find a place to camp every time I went up. Enough people got fed up with the homesteaders that the Forest Service started issueing tickets. It was amazing how fast the place cleared out.
I don't have a problem if someone is coming back in a day or two but leaving it more than two weeks is insane.


----------



## Mavis13

mikevanwilder said:


> I'm not exactly trying to save me a spot, I guess that's what it is though. I just don't want to drag my trailer down the mtn for three days just to take it back up.


 I've got no problem with that. It's the leave it all summer and only come up every other Saturday that bugs me.
The land is there to be used not horded.


----------



## wyogoob

Critter said:


> In most areas you can camp in on spot for 14 continuous days and then it needs to be moved. Some areas may be more and some may be less, it is usually posted on the information boards that no one reads as you come onto Forest Service or BLM ground.


yep


----------



## Dave Adamson

We've been up on the North Slope and right off of Highway 150 almost every weekend camping this summer and I can't believe the number of permanent camps that people have set up. There's a couple of spots just south of mile post 41 that look like shanty towns with several trailers left in both spots and they've cleared out the vegatation right down to the river. I had enough last week and called the Evanston ranger district when I got home so we'll see if they're still there this weekend.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Dave Adamson said:


> We've been up on the North Slope and right off of Highway 150 almost every weekend camping this summer and I can't believe the number of permanent camps that people have set up. There's a couple of spots just south of mile post 41 that look like shanty towns with several trailers left in both spots and they've cleared out the vegatation right down to the river. I had enough last week and called the Evanston ranger district when I got home so we'll see if they're still there this weekend.


I found a camp like that up Daniels Canyon a few years ago. People had been living up there for weeks/months, there was toilet paper and crap all along the river, it was a mess. I called the Forest Service and explained what was happening up the canyon. I received a call back from them after they investigated the area and removed the people and camps. They were very appreciative for the information I gave them, and I was happy to see that mess gone.


----------



## mikevanwilder

Over the weekend I went back up to my camp and there were a couple guys that had camped next to me for the past 2 weeks and sunday they packed up and left. I went over to that site to see if it would be better spot for my camp, it was back off the road farther, and I couldn't believe the garbage they left. I filled up 2 garbage bags with the crap they left. Beer cans, tin soup cans, chip bags, Styrofoam cups. It looked like a garbage dump.-O,-


----------



## utahgolf

I just don't understand people who leave garbage. How can they pull away from a camp and not feel any sort of shame when they see their garbage layin around. It has to be a genetic disorder or something.


----------



## quakeycrazy

Huge29 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. There is a camp just off of Skyline Dr here that has been the same trailer since the beginning of June. Totally illegal, but no one does anything about it. I have not seen anyone there a single time. To leave it for a week is fine and I don't condone stealing in any situation, but the squatters like this one are stealing too, the opportunity of anyone else to camp there.


wouldn't happen to be at the top of Ephraim canyon would it? I very much dislike the locals that feel that because they live somewhat close they can haul their crap up for the entire summer and into hunting season and not worry about it until the snow starts flying.... 
I don't condone theft, I would never do it myself but I don't feel bad for squatters...


----------



## lunkerjunker

utahgolf said:


> I just don't understand people who leave garbage. How can they pull away from a camp and not feel any sort of shame when they see their garbage layin around. It has to be a genetic disorder or something.


I agree. I was camping in the same spot for the 4 week before the archery opener while scouting. We packed up every time and we seemed to be the only one using the spot. So when the opening weekend arrived I was dissapointed to see a group camped there but we found another spot so no big deal. Went back the second weekend and the spot was empy so we used it and holy cow what a mess. Garbage spread all around the fire pit. Paper plates, pastic forks, napkins, soda cans. It was dissapointing to see that someone would leave it that way. Drives me crazy.


----------



## Huge29

quakeycrazy said:


> wouldn't happen to be at the top of Ephraim canyon would it? I very much dislike the locals that feel that because they live somewhat close they can haul their crap up for the entire summer and into hunting season and not worry about it until the snow starts flying....
> I don't condone theft, I would never do it myself but I don't feel bad for squatters...


No, this is just 1/2 mile off of Skyline on the road going down Bear Ridge to Scofield. Same trailer there on Saturday as was there in June as was there last October and July and June. I do need to turn them in; knowing from Mike that they will actually do something about it.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Too many people leaving trailers on public lands now days. Last weekend Strawberry was full of empty trailers parked off road in prime camp spots. I know there is a 14 day limit, but some of these clowns lock a spot down from May-October. I think it's BS! When you leave, your trailer should go with.


----------



## middlefork

middlefork said:


> The most frustrating thing about my 2011 Wasatch LE hunt was trying to find a place to camp every time I went up. Enough people got fed up with the homesteaders that the Forest Service started issuing tickets. It was amazing how fast the place cleared out.
> I don't have a problem if someone is coming back in a day or two but leaving it more than two weeks is insane.


I'll just leave this here.
Apparently it has not gotten better.


----------



## Fowlmouth

middlefork said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> Apparently it has not gotten better.


Nope, most likely worse. I can't tell you how many trailers were unattended with no sign of life close by. The crap thing is, they will park 1 or 2 trailers where you could get a dozen or more, and they stake claim to the entire area. I would wager that these same people rotate trailers with their buddies all summer long. I mean they got to keep "their" spot. Again, it's BS!


----------



## DallanC

Whats worse are the people that buy those $15 kids tents and set'em up all over the place trying to reserve a spot for cheap.


-DallanC


----------



## gdog

DallanC said:


> Whats worse are the people that buy those $15 kids tents and set'em up all over the place trying to reserve a spot for cheap.
> 
> -DallanC


"What tent....we didn't see any tent"


----------



## APD

Fowlmouth said:


> Too many people leaving trailers on public lands now days. Last weekend Strawberry was full of empty trailers parked off road in prime camp spots. I know there is a 14 day limit, but some of these clowns lock a spot down from May-October. I think it's BS! When you leave, your trailer should go with.


i recall a lot of threads on here over the years about game cams, tree stands and decoys left out on public lands. the argument was that if it was left out there more than a certain amount of time then it was considered abandoned and someone would walk off with it (other than Andrew and Polly McLean). So, how many of those folks think after 14 days a guy can hook up to an abandoned trailer in the uintas and claim it? seems like that might cut down on the false campsite homesteaders.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

quakeycrazy said:


> wouldn't happen to be at the top of Ephraim canyon would it? I very much dislike the locals that feel that because they live somewhat close they can haul their crap up for the entire summer and into hunting season and not worry about it until the snow starts flying....
> I don't condone theft, I would never do it myself but I don't feel bad for squatters...


How do you know its locals?? We just drive from the house . Most likely its someone like you who lives farther away. The feeling is mutual .


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Leaving a trailer out a week before, rotating trailers with a buddy, leaving a tent out to stake a claim - it's all common practice. Most people do it, and I'd be lying if I said I haven't done any of that myself. I don't particuarlly like or agree with it, I've just rolled with it; because that's just how it is. Whats more, with the increased crowding with increased population of people moving into Utah, it is only going to get worse. 

On a side note, this year I'm experimenting with tenting it up with my family. The main motivation is to try and improve efficiency, thereby getting us out more. I find trailers are an all around PITA, and are the same amount of work regardless if your going out for 2 days or 2 weeks.


It's also one reason why I've started solo backpacking in the winter, and why I'm starting solo backpacking in general. To get away from the crowds and get my peace and quiet back. The situation near established camp areas off the umpteen million backcountry roads we have has become ridiculous.


Too many people.


----------



## Critter

What everyone needs to do is to go for a ride with your camera and GPS and start taking pictures with the GPS locations in them or use a GPS to get the locations of the campers. 

Then once you get home call the Forest Service or BLM and report the trailers and give them the GPS coordinates. This gives them something to go on. Then a couple of weeks later do it again and if they haven't been moved take another picture and call it in again. 

The only way that we are going to stop the homesteaders is to report them time and time again. I once did this out on the South West Desert. Homesteaders had taken up all of the better camping areas and one of them had even gone as far as building a fire ring out of cinder blocks that was close to 6 foot in diameter. When I called it in the lady who was in charge down at the Cedar City BLM office just told me that there was private property in those locations but I insisted that they check it out. A few weeks later when I went down there the trailers had been moved and the fire ring was gone.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Critter said:


> . When I called it in the lady who was in charge down at the Cedar City BLM office just told me that there was private property in those locations..


That IS a thing, but I don't think it's very common. I know of a few places that will look like FS/BLM public land, are not posted, and people do camp on it like anywhere else on public land. However you will see some trailers come out on them, and squat from spring until late fall. This year, entire families were on them. Three times the trailers as normal.

I used to think they were squatters, until I started studying my maps more closely and realized they were actually private land owned by some locales. If the people whom I've thought of as squatters are actually the land owners, and cool enough to not post it; then I can't complain much outside of disliking private land in the middle of public land as a matter of principle.

Again, this isn't common, at least I don't think it is, but it does occur.


----------



## Critter

That is where knowing the area and having a GPS comes in handy. 


It is a lot like a few years ago a member came onto the forums complaining about the US Forest Service selling land up around Electric Lake. He had no idea that he had been camping and hunting on private property until the signs went up telling him to stay off of it.


----------



## one4fishing

So , to those who do/ have left trailers behind, would it be frowned upon if I snuck in around your homestead and camped a night or two? Serious question 
I mean I could keep a watchful eye on your property while you’re away. I’ve seriously considered this. Especially when you see an unoccupied homestead sit for several weeks. I’d probably be in and out before the offending homesteaders made it back. 
The conversation could be awkward when they returned to see they have new neighbors.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

You might end up getting shot. Especially if someone catch's you inside a trailer, your basically a burglar at that point unless I'm mistaken. 



I'm suddenly reminded of "The mountain man" from a few years back. Knapp or whatever his name was. Broke into several cabins and trailers, lived in the backcountry for months until he was caught.


----------



## one4fishing

Lone_Hunter said:


> You might end up getting shot. Especially if someone catch's you inside a trailer, your basically a burglar at that point unless I'm mistaken.
> 
> I'm suddenly reminded of "The mountain man" from a few years back. Knapp or whatever his name was. Broke into several cabins and trailers, lived in the backcountry for months until he was caught.


I'm not talking about getting in any trailers. Just parking by them. Using National Forrest land. I don't see how I could be considered a burglar for camping on my forrest land.

So, when you leave your trailer behind how much space should I allow you? If I see your setup on a dead end road does that mean I should just assume that whole road is taken?


----------



## Ray

one4fishing said:


> Lone_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might end up getting shot. Especially if someone catch's you inside a trailer, your basically a burglar at that point unless I'm mistaken.
> 
> I'm suddenly reminded of "The mountain man" from a few years back. Knapp or whatever his name was. Broke into several cabins and trailers, lived in the backcountry for months until he was caught.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about getting in any trailers. Just parking by them. Using National Forrest land. I don't see how I could be considered a burglar for camping on my forrest land.
> 
> So, when you leave your trailer behind how much space should I allow you? If I see your setup on a dead end road does that mean I should just assume that whole road is taken?
Click to expand...

I wouldn't park in the Area they're setup in but I also wouldn't let a parked trailer stop me from walking into a place I want to hunt.


----------



## Fowlmouth

one4fishing said:


> So , to those who do/ have left trailers behind, would it be frowned upon if I snuck in around your homestead and camped a night or two? Serious question
> I mean I could keep a watchful eye on your property while you're away. I've seriously considered this. Especially when you see an unoccupied homestead sit for several weeks. I'd probably be in and out before the offending homesteaders made it back.
> The conversation could be awkward when they returned to see they have new neighbors.


We considered doing this last weekend. We were going to set up camp close to 2 unattended trailers, but decided against it. We felt like we would be intruding, even though nobody was there. I don't want my face plastered all over the internet from someone's trail camera saying "look at this A hole camping in our spot".....A person shouldn't have to feel guilty for camping on public lands.


----------



## JerryH

We drove from Wolfcreek to Soapstone last week. Lonely trailers everywhere.


----------



## pollo70

Back in the days we use to take are trailers up a few days before the Rifle Elk opener nothing of value or coolers in the trailers just the trailers with a hitch lock on mine, the year of 1998 my friend tagged along with us for the hunt that year we chose to hunt the state line reservoir area he took his Coleman pop up trailer older model but a nice little trailer he didn't put a hitch lock on it we arrived the Friday before the opener and his trailer was gone! he reported it to the authorities but it was never found


----------



## Critter

Parking a trailer or setting up a tent a few days before the hunt is one thing, but we are mostly talking about homesteaders who take their trailers up into the hills the first weekend that they can after the mud dries and then don't pull them out until after the elk or deer hunts.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Ray said:


> I wouldn't park in the Area they're setup in but I also wouldn't let a parked trailer stop me from walking into a place I want to hunt.


 I'm about the same.

If the camp is situated in the way where I need to pass by in order to get where I'm going, I just skirt around it, and go on my merry way. Personally, I never walk though someones camp regardless if they are there or not.

I don't necessarily agree with the trailer situation, but someones camp, is someones camp, and I respect that. If the shoe were on the other foot, and someone were to walk though or put themselves in my camp, i wouldn't take kindly to it at all. I have yet to see anyone do any differently, or otherwise not show respect to someones camp.

edit:


Critter said:


> *Parking a trailer or setting up a tent a few days before the hunt is one thing,* but we are mostly talking about homesteaders who take their trailers up into the hills the first weekend that they can after the mud dries and then don't pull them out until after the elk or deer hunts.


Yeah, that part I put in bold, I don't see that EVER changing.


----------



## middlefork

https://www.ksl.com/article/4663799...ntation-with-hispanic-family-will-go-to-trial


----------



## Critter

middlefork said:


> https://www.ksl.com/article/4663799...ntation-with-hispanic-family-will-go-to-trial


That's the mentality of some people. They think that because they have camped there before that it is "their spot" and no one else can occupy it under any circumstances.

I would also bet that there was some alcohol involved


----------



## APD

Lone_Hunter said:


> Leaving a trailer out a week before, rotating trailers with a buddy, leaving a tent out to stake a claim - it's all common practice. Most people do it, and I'd be lying if I said I haven't done any of that myself. I don't particuarlly like or agree with it, I've just rolled with it; because that's just how it is.


everything is subjective until there's a law that says it's not.

this doesn't effect me since i don't camp in places that a fifth wheel can go. i just feel it's bad practice to skirt the law or just outright break it. turning a blind eye is a common practice that doesn't do anyone much good.

reality is that people will do what people can do...and some enable them.

now, all that said, this is hardly the crime of the century. a little bit of common courtesy goes a long way to avoid little issues like these.


----------



## Bax*

DallanC said:


> Whats worse are the people that buy those $15 kids tents and set'em up all over the place trying to reserve a spot for cheap.
> 
> -DallanC


I don't see any difference between a guy who leaves a tent vs a trailer. I mean in reality it's less risk than having someone trash your trailer. But you are accomplishing the exact same task whether it be a tent or trailer or yurt or shipping container or whatever it is you want to sleep in.

It's an absolute joke in my opinion and I wish this practice was outlawed. These clowns lock down a camp site for days without setting foot in the area just to reserve a spot. When someone could enjoy that camp site.

The rule should be that you can ACTIVELY occupy a space for 14 days meaning you must be present each day with some exceptions for those hiking in back country and have a permit or otherwise to leave their gear behind for a permissible period.

I understand that the law says you can do this but ethically speaking, it's a pretty bum thing to do. Just find a spot when you actually can be present and actively use the site, otherwise clear out and let somebody else enjoy the spot.

Like others have mentioned on this thread, I've been burned several times by going somewhere to camp. Arrived mid week to find many of the spots locked down by an RV with no occupant. I just can't wrap my head around how someone thinks this is ok.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Bax* said:


> Like others have mentioned on this thread, I've been burned several times by going somewhere to camp. Arrived mid week to find many of the spots locked down by an RV with no occupant. I just can't wrap my head around how someone thinks this is ok.


Which is why I am compelled to do the same if i want a decent camping spot to put my family in while I go hunting. If you just show up like your "supposed to", what's going to happen is your going to end up camping 10 miles from the area you wanted start out in in the morning, without any shade trees, next to a mosquito hatchery, in a spot that is so in the way, everyone's brothers sisters cousins ex roommate will be dusting your camp at all hours of the day as they go zooming by in their OHV's.

Yeah, ask me how I know.

That is when I figured out, "Hey, i'd better get my trailer out here the week before." I have to take care of my own, and if i'm forced to put my trailer out a week before the hunt, then so be it. I think the entire situation is BS, I also think things are overcrowded and getting worse.

As I said earlier in this thread, I've come to hate trailers, for many reasons. Frankly I think there are entirely too many roads. If I had my way, id have a lot of roads removed. Good roadless areas are hard to find.

Funny thing.... so this summer, we are camping in a cabellas tent that is designed for cots. Leaving the trailer at home. We are going to go at least once a month. (Me, A LOT more then that), and the first thing my wife says is, "How are we going to reserve a spot?" I responded, "It'll be ok, we have more flexibility on where we can camp now."

A nice 4" self inflating air mattress on a cot, dig a hole for a temporary outhouse, and my wife is happy. Not to mention my kid gets a much needed break from TV, and I don't have to start an annoying loud generator every day.

Mechanized camping.... I'm kinda over it.


----------



## Bax*

Lone,

You’re not wrong. It’s a sucky situation we’ve allowed to come to fruition. 

Nobody wants to camp super far away from where they want to hunt. It’s just a crappy situation that needs to be addressed imho. If anything, I’d like to see it addressed for non-hunting seasons at minimum during the peak of camping season as there are many people who would like to enjoy the outdoors who don’t have the luxury of heading up a week in advance to dump their gear due to obligations such as work.


----------



## DallanC

Bax* said:


> I don't see any difference between a guy who leaves a tent vs a trailer. I mean in reality it's less risk than having someone trash your trailer. *But you are accomplishing the exact same task whether it be a tent or trailer or yurt or shipping container or whatever it is you want to sleep in.*


Thats why I said it was worse, there seem to be many times more cheap tents along dirt roads than trailers left. Its easy to tell the squatting tents, as there usually isnt another single piece of equiptment in the area... just a cheap springbar tent.

It really gets worse leading up to the archery hunt. The road up past Currant Creek will have a tent in just about every place you can stick a trailer. Its crazy... I think we counted 22 abandoned tents along the road last year.

-DallanC


----------



## Bax*

I’m truthfully amazed that people leave their trailers out there unattended. 

I don’t have a high end trailer, but I definitely wouldn’t drop it off for days on end. 

Too risky imho


----------



## Critter

What was it three or four years ago that one got torched up on the Skyline Drive or somewhere?


----------



## backcountry

We tracked the license plates and dates when I worked for the USFS but most of the time not much was done. It's a tough one to spend political/social capital on.

I agree the rule should be "occupied" to avoid these abuses. That's just not going to happen anytime soon as there isn't the will and these agencies like the USFS don't have extra wiggle room in their budgets for many more FPOs and the ride alongs it (use to) require.

What bothers me even more are the illegal "spike camps" that are scattered across the state. I've seen a half dozen and reported them with no progress. These actually break the law/policy, at least the ones I'm talking about: redirected springs with hundreds of feet of tubing; permanent platforms; cut live timber for framing; permanent caches of equipment; etc. It's cut and dry evidence wise and at least twice the USFS already knew about them and who used them seasonally 😔


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Bax* said:


> I'm truthfully amazed that people leave their trailers out there unattended.
> 
> I don't have a high end trailer, but I definitely wouldn't drop it off for days on end.
> 
> Too risky imho


After this pandemic, that's been my wife's and I's view. Too risky now. Not that we have a great trailer. A 20ish foot 5th wheel relic of the early 90's back when fleetwood made travel trailers. I'm always doing something on that thing.... ehhh.. or at least, something always needs to be done with it.

Last year, or the year before last, I'd have left it parked with a king pin lock and wouldn't be too worried about it. Nowadays? I'm not so sure.....


----------



## ridgetop

Heck, I get nervous about leaving my truck overnight while on a backpack scouting trip. I'd never leave something for weeks on end.


----------



## BigT

A few weeks back we went camping and came into a spot that was open except there was an older camp chair sitting in the site near the picnic table. We figured it was a chair that was forgotten and moved it out of the way and parked the trailer.

Well, 3-4 hours later, here comes the dude that left it there. This was his way of reserving the camp spot. He was pretty upset, but we directed him to the campground sign that stated what was need to hold a site. He pouted for a couple minutes, and eventually went to a different site. 

Maybe that works for some, like for a parade route or something. 

Personally, I won't leave my trailer for very long. If I am going somewhere within an hour or two, I'll take the trailer and leave it. But only because I am coming back the same day. Hate leaving personal belongings at a campsite.

On a side note, has anyone been out to Vernon Reservoir on a weekend during the pandemic? Holy smokes! They need to hire a police department there and build town hall.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

When I think about it, I believe the unwritten rule to save a campsite, is putting something on it that you can sleep in. Tent, or trailer. That's been the norm. I've seen abandoned camp furniture enough to where that just doesn't register in my head beyond trash. Infact, for the last 10 years (as far as my own experience goes), that's been the norm. Someone who tries that with a chair and a table makes me think their new to that game.


----------



## brisket

I’m in favor of changing the 2 week camping rule to include the word “occupied”. If you aren’t currently occupying the campsite, take your crap home and let someone else use the public land.


----------

